# New coop plans



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks great. My only suggestion is to make the run tall enough to walk in. You never know when you'll have a sick or injured chicken in the run and you need to retrieve it. From the pic it looks like you would have to crawl in unless you plan to hinge the top to open. Plus with a taller run you can give roost spaces and allow the flock to flap their wings.


----------

